# Windows XP in Hindi..!!! (Windows LIP)



## ravimevcha (Jul 9, 2005)

hi friends..

want to convert your Windows XP Pro. in Hindi and want to Know abt 

Language Interface Pack....

Click here for Tutorial 

Hindi Language Pack : Download


----------



## Minimalistix (Jul 9, 2005)

*Post a screenshot!!*

Is ths process reversible? I mean, can v later uninstall th LIP via Add/Remove Programs?

Hav u installed LIP over ur XP? Post a screenshot here, if u hav.

Btw, my name is Ravi too!


----------



## alib_i (Jul 9, 2005)

yeah .. its reversible ..
and quite useless too .. half of shortcuts are hindi and rest are english .. 
like "my documents" will be in hindi but all folder names still english.
so it basically becomes a mess... 
but you can try it .. just for fun

Earlier discussions over this topic
Windows XP in your Native Language
Post Info about your Regional Language Softwares here...
PS: i've uninstalled it .. so cant give you a screenshot !

-----
alibi


----------



## ravimevcha (Jul 10, 2005)

> Is ths process reversible? I mean, can v later uninstall th LIP via Add/Remove Programs?
> 
> Hav u installed LIP over ur XP? Post a screenshot here, if u hav.
> 
> Btw, my name is Ravi too!



hey..thats good..man

but i uninstalled Hindi Language Pack..

I dont have any screen shots


----------



## shaunak (Jul 12, 2005)

a few dumb questons:
1> whats "start" in hindi
2> can u type hindi
3> wats my documents in hindi
4) wats "desktop in hindi
.
.
.
.


----------

